# York,Pa



## Hector Glimerbane (May 5, 2004)

Looking for 2 players in York, Pa area


----------



## undeaddan (May 6, 2004)

Hector Glimerbane said:
			
		

> Looking for 2 players in York, Pa area




Some details would be helpful

What day/time?

How big is the current group?

What is the age range of the group?

What game? What edition?

What setting?

Any other details you can give would give people a better idea if they would possibly make a good fit for your group or your game.


----------



## Tyris Harmon (May 19, 2004)

Details would be really helpful.  Especially since I only live about 5 minutes away from ya.


----------

